# AnaJet Sprint clone?



## Bernardo (Feb 13, 2010)

Hi all,

I'm new to all this, so please bear with me.
Recently, looking around, trying to get all the info i can, i found this site:
UN-TS-M10(A2 White Ink Printing),custom t-shirts,t-shirt printing,t-shirt design,t-shirt printer,screen printing,t-shirt screen printing
for me it looks like the sprint on the anajet site, doesn't it?
I was quoted very low prices, with some of their printers way below 3.000 U$
Interestingly there was no price mentioned for the sprint-clone.
What do you think?

Tia
greetings
Bernardo


----------



## 23spiderman (Jun 26, 2008)

Stay away. They've just changed the logos on what appears to be the AnaJet Sprint. Their description is full of spelling and grammatical errors which should be a giant red flag to run away. Also, their description on costs and print specs are either incorrect or improperly identified. The whole page is full of errors.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Since this comes out of China I would not touch it for $500 even...what do you do for tech support...long distance call to China. I would never buy ANY dtg from ANY source that did not have after sales support AND tech support in my country...preferably in my region at least...


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

LOL. Yes it's fake. Don't even give it a second thought. If you go to their "mission" page, you can see your money disappear from your hands

PS, I did hear from Eddy at Anajet, that this is indeed a scam by this Chinese company.


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

Notice that the control panel of the printer still says "SPRINT" across it. They didn't take the time to change that.


----------



## Bernardo (Feb 13, 2010)

http://www.google.com.py/url?q=http...IoATAA&usg=AFQjCNFnzZ_tOdE5SbD7JR8JzGjfknBQJwThank you all for the comments, much appreciated!

greetings


----------



## CoorsDTG (May 12, 2010)

Stuff like this still amazes me. If you click on the link in Bernardo's 1st post, they've just changed the picture of the printer but left the rest of the page the same. Classic overseas scam.


----------

